# Will music bother my hedgie?



## SammieStyles

Hello again everybody  I will be getting my hedgie in a few months, and it'll be my first hedgie. I plan on putting my baby in my room, where it's always heated and where I think she'd do best in my house
All day and night I have my radio playing, although it's VERY low. And it'll be on the other side of the room (My room is kind of large). Will this bother my hedgie? Or is it something that it'll get used to? Again, the volume is pretty low, I need it to sleep because I can't sleep in silence and the radio is like a lullaby. Should it be okay for my hedgie? I heard it's good for them to have some noise so they won't be startled by random sounds, but is light, constant music okay?
Thank you for your time and answers!


----------



## Lilysmommy

It should be just fine.  Many breeders keep a radio playing in their hedgehog room to help drown out outside noise, and even if your hedgehog's breeder doesn't, he or she should get used to it after a couple of days if it's constant.


----------



## SpikeMoose

It shouldn't be a problem. They can get used to a lot of things, and I've never had a problem with my hedgies and music. And thats with my boyfriend and his metal band practicing down the hallway! That's a whole other story :roll: Light noise is fine, and can drown out loud or startling noises outside the room, like Lilysmommy said.


----------



## moxieberry

Having music playing in the same room as your hedgehog is actually great for socialization and desensitization to sounds. You don't even have to keep it low - a normal volume is fine. Our hedgehogs have "inherited" my iPod and it's on a dock in their room - they get music at all times during daylight hours.


----------



## SammieStyles

Awesome! Thanks everybody


----------



## Catters

just my two cents, I danced to the Spice Girls with Pancake the other day, and she was really really happy, chirping and all. My hedgies do get irritated by Nicki Minaj, but then again so do I 
I think it's the beat and lack of melody that drives them crazy. They do, for example, not mind about symphonies. And those can be loud at times as well, but they never have just a beat and rap. Congrats on getting a hedgie! <3 Do post some pics when you get him/her.


----------



## SammieStyles

Catters said:


> just my two cents, I danced to the Spice Girls with Pancake the other day, and she was really really happy, chirping and all. My hedgies do get irritated by Nicki Minaj, but then again so do I
> I think it's the beat and lack of melody that drives them crazy. They do, for example, not mind about symphonies. And those can be loud at times as well, but they never have just a beat and rap. Congrats on getting a hedgie! <3 Do post some pics when you get him/her.


Oh my god that's adorable! I can't wait to find out what kind of music my hedgie will like and won't like XD

Thank youu! I definitely will!


----------

